# Penis Love



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

OK, ladies. Where do you stand? A lot of men have posted on this forum that they love their wives' breasts, rear end or p***y. Do you share an equal fascination with your man's penis, or is it just a tool for utility? 
This is not meant to be a deep, philosophical discussion. Just looking for opnions.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Men are going to either love this thread or hate it, lol.


----------



## floxie (Jun 22, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OK, ladies. Where do you stand? A lot of men have posted on this forum that they love their wives' breasts, rear end or p***y. Do you share an equal fascination with your man's penis, or is it just a tool for utility?
> This is not meant to be a deep, philosophical discussion. Just looking for opnions.


I wouldn't say I "love" his penis lol. Its a penis... BUT when he is using it properly, and with me, I enjoy it. Before my husband and I fell apart emotionally, I enjoyed sucking it when I was having a stressful day as it helped me to relax and take my mind off of other things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

floxie said:


> I wouldn't say I "love" his penis lol. Its a penis... BUT when he is using it properly, and with me, I enjoy it. Before my husband and I fell apart emotionally, I enjoyed sucking it when I was having a stressful day as it helped me to relax and take my mind off of other things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is an awesome attitude.


----------



## loveofmylife (Jul 10, 2012)

I would say I love it. A LOT! I don't even case if we actually have sex, I love the idea of just pleasing him with nothing in return. Sometimes it makes me happier than having sex. So no it's not just a tool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like something that would improve the, you know, mood.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> Men are going to either love this thread or hate it, lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in love with my man's penis...it's probably average in size..maybe a little bigger? But I don't really care about that part- I care that it has treated me so well over the 19 years we've been together! Haha! No really! The man behind it is magic, therefore anything he's working with will be pretty awesome.
My response to it when we aren't being sexual is just mild amusement- (it always makes me smile, the way he bounces it around & how his 'little brothers' move about all on their own..to this day, it fascinates me!)
But when we're getting hot & he's hard, baring his excitement for me? 
Oh good God- I cannot get enough of it & him- I want it so bad, my mouth literally waters when I'm in those situations. 
I want to experience everything possible having to do with his penis- taste it, touch it, rub it, spank me with it, do me with it, etc...it's a perfect slice of heaven for me.
Worship...I think I worship it because of the pleasure he's given me inside & outside of the bedroom.
So...uhhh, yep! This girl LOVES her hubby's delicious manhood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> I am in love with my man's penis...it's probably average in size..maybe a little bigger? But I don't really care about that part- I care that it has treated me so well over the 19 years we've been together! Haha! No really! The man behind it is magic, therefore anything he's working with will be pretty awesome.
> My response to it when we aren't being sexual is just mild amusement- (it always makes me smile, the way he bounces it around & how his 'little brothers' move about all on their own..to this day, it fascinates me!)
> But when we're getting hot & he's hard, baring his excitement for me?
> Oh good God- I cannot get enough of it & him- I want it so bad, my mouth literally waters when I'm in those situations.
> ...


WOW!!!!! I hope my wife would say that....guess I'll have to ask her.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^ I think that was more stirring that the "Mr. Gorbechov, tear down this wall" speech. I literally would have jello legs and talk like a retarded seal if my fiancee said this to me. She'd have me at "my mouth litterally waters" from now until my body turned to dust.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do love it. When we take a bath together, I play with it...i don't mean to bother him when we're relaxing  not that he minds so much, but it floats and it's fun to mess with. when we're snuggled on the couch and the kids aren't around, I'll play with it too. he says sometimes he wakes up at night and I'm cuppin it in my hands. :rofl: That part kills me because i don't remember doing it.

I love how it looks and feels and tastes.

When we pass each other in the hallway, I usually brush my hand against it to say "hi" and he slaps my ass.

Yea, i love his penis...and he knows it.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

You might be very pleasantly surprised..go ahead ask her! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm borderline obsessed with my SO's penis. I love touching it,sucking it,looking at it,etc...it's beautiful and perfect. Not too big,not too small,not to thin,not too thick, perfect 

I love his whole set up down there. I could worship his entire body for hours on end actually. He's really stunning to me. 

Any opportunity I have to touch him or his penis I go for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm borderline obsessed with my SO's penis. I love touching it,sucking it,looking at it,etc...it's beautiful and perfect. Not too big,not too small,not to thin,not too thick, perfect
> 
> I love his whole set up down there. I could worship his entire body for hours on end actually. He's really stunning to me.
> 
> ...


In regards to that other thread you started about him going limp, you should show him this post. That should restore his confidence, and then some!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

kingsfan- you are hilarious!! But what I said is all true for me. I love it!
that_girl..does your hubby ever wear silky workout shorts? I die of lust trying to get my hands on him, haha! I know, I'm bad :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lolll No, no workout shorts. I should get him some...I know he'd wear them.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i worship my husbands penis. i always have. i like the way it feels soft, but hard at the same time.....i tell him that it pretty...i know its not the most manlyist thing to say......but...it is what it is.

i enjoy looking at it, and touching it...but i think i like the balls better....????

i dont know, i have just always found it interesting.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> You might be very pleasantly surprised..go ahead ask her! )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will tonight (unless she is asleep already by the time I get home) and let you know what she says.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Report back! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

I love his d***. I love looking at it, touching, just about everything. Once in a while he wears these silky light weight shorts and I can feel everything through it and it is so much easier access than jeans. But I also love his hip bones/abs and his ass, they are so sexy, I just love running my hand over his hips and his ass is so perfect, looks so good with the rest of the body. I am drooling just thinking about it >.<


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

floxie said:


> I wouldn't say I "love" his penis lol. Its a penis... BUT when he is using it properly, and with me, I enjoy it. Before my husband and I fell apart emotionally, I enjoyed sucking it when I was having a stressful day as it helped me to relax and take my mind off of other things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












:iagree:

Plus I just want to be part of a thread called "Penis Love"


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

yep love it all, no - adore it all
and I tell him he is beautiful all the time.
I also get the mouth watering bit too -
and we've been married a long, long time


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed with the responses to the thread so far. Its very heartening to hear women that actually have positive feelings towards the penis. In addition to telling her I love her as my wife, I tell her all the time that I love this or that body part. I never get much in the way of reciprocation. The one time where I came out and asked why she never said anything like that to me, I got "I just don't think that way." 
Like I said, heartening to hear.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> i enjoy looking at it, and touching it...but i think i like the balls better....????


Do tell...


----------



## StrangerInTheAlps (Jul 3, 2012)

Im surprised this question was even asked. Of course women love penises. Don't you guys remember catching girls in high school drawing them and giggling in class? If they can't look at and play with a real one, they will improvise!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well from reading what was said in these posts, women not only love penises, but also the type of man attached to the penis.

And its not the same way a man loves pu**y and butt.

Take note guys!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head Caribbean Man
This is all for the man attached. 
Now am I a weirdo or what, but... I love what comes out of it also
essence of the man, capable of creating life, so very special.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok...I asked her and her answer went something like, "Sure I love your c0ck, but probably not the same way you love my pu$$y." (Side note, I could look at her pu$$y for hours, have many pics of it, love to lick it, etc.) "But I love the way it grows (I am a grower), I love watching it get hard, I love playing with it and pleasuring you, and I love the pleasure it gives me." Then she added, "Although I probably like your butt like you like mine...it is hot!" (Just thought I'd throw that last part in)


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I love my husbands ****, but it doesn't love me much anymore, or he doesn't something has gone wrong... but it still loves my mouth, and boy do I love to please him with my mouth.... turns me on so much to feel him grow harder in my mouth, but I miss him hard inside me, don't get that much anymore  Wish he would do something about it. And we really fit together perfectly.... so that is a bonus


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I love my husbands ****, but it doesn't love me much anymore, or he doesn't something has gone wrong... but it still loves my mouth, and boy do I love to please him with my mouth.... turns me on so much to feel him grow harder in my mouth, but I miss him hard inside me, don't get that much anymore  Wish he would do something about it. And we really fit together perfectly.... so that is a bonus


Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I love my husband's penis. I love grinding against it during a lap dance, I love when he pushes it against my leg, pleasuring it manually and orally. I'd love to have it in my face (but he doesn't quite perform dances). When I pleasure him, it turns me on hearing him moan or when I look up and he's just embracing the feeling. That alone makes me love it more. I honestly would blow him every night. It's better when he asks for it. I'm one of those that just loves the feeling of my husband feeling pleasured. He has a perfect penis. Works for me 100% of the time.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm male..and I don't hate this post....just makes me feel very sad indeed.... I just wish my wife could have a tenth of the 'love' for my c0ck that these ladies have....(for their partners c0ck that is!!...none of them have seen mine :rofl::rofl


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This place is getting weirder by the day


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh EleGirl, we're just playin' along with it


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I love my penis dose that count!


----------



## superplant12 (Jul 11, 2012)

7737 said:


> I'm male..and I don't hate this post....just makes me feel very sad indeed.... I just wish my wife could have a tenth of the 'love' for my c0ck that these ladies have....(for their partners c0ck that is!!...none of them have seen mine :rofl::rofl


:iagree:


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Behind a great penis is a great man?


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

7737 said:


> I'm male..and I don't hate this post....just makes me feel very sad indeed.... I just wish my wife could have a tenth of the 'love' for my c0ck that these ladies have....(for their partners c0ck that is!!...none of them have seen mine :rofl::rofl


You could always make it more appetizing. A lil chocolate sauce goes a long way!  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

wifeinsa said:


> i will give oral bc he likes it but if he never wanted it again i would not miss giving it.


Aaawww.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Put me firmly in the "mouth watering" camp. I <3 the cawk and I love giving BJs. How can anything be that hard and that silky at the same time? It's friggin awesome.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Put me firmly in the "mouth watering" camp. I <3 the cawk and I love giving BJs. How can anything be that hard and that silky at the same time? It's friggin awesome.


this has to be my favorite 

i too wonder how it can be so hard yet so silky soft at the same time.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Ugh, this thread is gross. Some of you have been so descriptive it's like I have rubbed my hands over some dudes hips, abs, and penis now.

I feel dirty.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

anonymity1 said:


> You could always make it more appetizing. A lil chocolate sauce goes a long way!  lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Works for us!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Some of you have been so descriptive it's like I have rubbed my hands over some dudes hips, abs, and penis now.
> 
> I feel dirty.


i know right? It's awesome!!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my, I LOVE IT! 100%. Not just his penis, but his balls, & groin too. That whole sexy area. I love it soft, hard and everything in between. 

Geez, now I can't wait for him to get home and he's working late tonight. LOL


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Jeeze...all this talk about penis and hardness and balls...I'm getting horny. I'm gonna jump Mr. T the minute he walks in the door tonight...

BTW...yes, I love his penis.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My H is working today...cleaning out his office. DANG! Cause...for the past few days, without kids at home, we've been having a good time


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I told SO to be at my place,naked and ready by the time i get home. 
It's ON in about 3 hours. )


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I just texted my hubby at work "I want your penis"

He approves! LOL

He texted back "lol. Your f**ckin hot"

I hope he's not too tired after work. Then I guess I'll just have him lay back, relax and take care of him. I'm getting peen one way or another tonight!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: Mine works until 7! UGH! Thank god I have doctor appointments today!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? you sure stirred up the women of TAM with your thread. I personally am in the process of planning my method of attack. The poor man isn't gonna know what hit him.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

oh my goodness you ladies are cracking me up ROFL
our spouses/SO's should send OP a thank you note or some cookies


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish my fiancee was reading this thread. Some men out there tonight are going to absolutely love this thread, even though they don't even know it exists.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Aristotle, 
I don't understand why you find this thread gross.
You sound like a fairly sexual and sensuous man, why isn't it ok for us to be also?
We are talking about our partners who we love and are committed to, not just some guy that we've picked up for the night.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Perhaps I could throw in a question....

About 14 years ago my wife inferred that the reason she never gave me oral was because I wasn't circumcised. So I went, aged 34, and got done. I did it for me as well as I feel it is healthier etc.
She still didn't, and never has given me oral...

So...to the ladies on here, what is you take on circumcison?

Please lets not get into the debate on whether it is right/ethical to circumcise a baby etc or whether its barbaric etc etc. 

Simply...your preference and why...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

uncircumcised does it for me


----------



## anonymity1 (Jul 8, 2012)

7737 said:


> Perhaps I could throw in a question....
> 
> About 14 years ago my wife inferred that the reason she never gave me oral was because I wasn't circumcised. So I went, aged 34, and got done. I did it for me as well as I feel it is healthier etc.
> She still didn't, and never has given me oral...
> ...


Circumcised. Visually appealing in my opinion.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

7737 said:


> Perhaps I could throw in a question....
> 
> About 14 years ago my wife inferred that the reason she never gave me oral was because I wasn't circumcised. So I went, aged 34, and got done. I did it for me as well as I feel it is healthier etc.
> She still didn't, and never has given me oral...
> ...


Never been with an uncircumcised man before. So far as I know I have no preference, but now you've got me curious.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Another penis lover here. 
I love all his bits...but yes I'm particulary lusty for his penis.

PS: Prefer the look of circumcised. But probably only because it's what I know and have 'handled'.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Never been with an uncircumcised man before. So far as I know I have no preference, but now you've got me curious.

Kathryn

well if it's not TFI, my uncircumcised husband doesn't have to be very aroused and enlarged before the difference in appearance has disappeared as the extra skin is 'taken up' by the swelling. When it is still apparent, then it's just more to play with and he says that it is exquisite for him.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Zatol Ugot? you sure stirred up the women of TAM with your thread. I personally am in the process of planning my method of attack. The poor man isn't gonna know what hit him.


I know, right? Based on the posts on this thread, there are definitely some lucky men out there.


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".

I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.

Nice.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".
> 
> I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.
> 
> Nice.


oh wow that made my heart hurt for you.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> oh wow that made my heart hurt for you.


Yes, that must be brutal for a man to hear.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".


Ouch! 

I'm sorry.  

How you could call _any_ part of your partner's body "disgusting" is beyond me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

And why stay with someone that feels that way and says those hurtful things?


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

southern wife said:


> And why stay with someone that feels that way and says those hurtful things?


Two kids, a mortgage, negative equity, memory of better times and the hope that it might get better. It's a bit of a twelve year olds "Boys are yucky" thought, isn't it?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

OUCH!! Sorry buddy. That was more than uncalled for. Unfortunately, I have heard this (denigrating the male form) from different women over the course of my years. Sad.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

was it always like this?


----------



## StrangerInTheAlps (Jul 3, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".
> 
> I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.
> 
> Nice.



Tell her you will blindfold her next time to spare her the ghastly sight and will then get "artistic" with it by painting her bum and/or face with a big load. If she doesn't get aroused or at least find some humor, then you may have a real dead one there. Life is too short to not be able to have some fun in your own bed. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Loves2hard (Jun 27, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".
> 
> I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.
> 
> Nice.


As you can see not all female feel that way. I really sorry you had to experience that ! The penis is a beautiful thing !


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

missmolly said:


> was it always like this?


No about five years back she started to reinvent herself as a "lady" and ladys don't do anything like that. They like back and think of England under protest.


StrangerInTheAlps said:


> Tell her you will blindfold her next time to spare her the ghastly sight and will then get "artistic" with it by painting her bum and/or face with a big load. If she doesn't get aroused or at least find some humor, then you may have a real dead one there. Life is too short to not be able to have some fun in your own bed. Plan accordingly.


I don't know weather she'd be more disgusted, horrified or frightened. To her this is one stage short of rape.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

The Chimp said:


> *No about five years back she started to reinvent herself as a "lady" and ladys don't do anything like that.* They like back and think of England under protest.
> 
> 
> I don't know weather she'd be more disgusted, horrified or frightened. To her this is one stage short of rape.


Egads...if that is what being a lady is all about count me out!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

and I am no lady


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".
> 
> I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.
> 
> Nice.




What's her problem?
Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

missmolly said:


> and I am no lady


In the immortal words of the rap artist Usher, be "a lady in the street and a freak in the bed." :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OK, ladies. Where do you stand? A lot of men have posted on this forum that they love their wives' breasts, rear end or p***y. Do you share an equal fascination with your man's penis, or is it just a tool for utility?
> This is not meant to be a deep, philosophical discussion. Just looking for opnions.


I love *a* particular penis, which is the only penis that I am fascinated with ... and I love it because it is attached to the man that I love. 

I actually find it quite fascinating since it is so very different to anything that I have, and yet it complements so nicely all that I do have. It is an instrument of constrasts - much like the constrasts between male and female themselves - the hard and the soft embodied in one, the tall and the short, the power and the weakness... yep, fascinating. 

As Mae West famously said, "A hard man is good to find." Yep, yep -- especially when he and IT are YOURS.


----------



## StrangerInTheAlps (Jul 3, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> No about five years back she started to reinvent herself as a "lady" and ladys don't do anything like that. They like back and think of England under protest.
> 
> 
> I don't know weather she'd be more disgusted, horrified or frightened. To her this is one stage short of rape.


Sounds like she has re-invented herself as a ****. I suggest you start "working late" and go have some fun sir.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

superplant12 said:


> :iagree:


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away, it's disgusting".
> 
> I told her I thought that was a bit uncalled for. She said she doesn't like the look or feel of men's "things" (no way will she use words like penis, **** or even willie), that they're ugly, unpleasant, not "artistic" and that nearly all women feel the same.
> 
> Nice.


I just re read this and Chimp, I am so sorry that you are in this situation.
But I am more sorry for your 'lady' cos she is seriously missing out on one of life's greatest pleasures - and that is to be in a mutually loving and passionate relationship where the very sight of your partner can send shivers down your spine.


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

The Chimp said:


> Well, today, as I got out of bed I found my old chap had escaped from my shorts. My wife looked horrified and hissed "Put it away....


Well Chimp my man, I've had a couple o' mornings like that during the last few months of my marriage... STBXW would roll her eyes at my love muscle & all that jazz... Whip out the old boy and she'd laugh it off like she wasn't feeling that right now... 

Thing is, after 2 months of separation, she was begging for my tool just last week. I recently filed those papers on her arse and now, she'll never get the satisfaction of my choco-stick again! I'll enjoy him enough for the both of us...

Now who's laughing b!yotch... :rofl:


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

teewhy said:


> Go where you're celebrated, not tolerated...


I love the message in your signature !!! I think I will walk when the time is right..


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> I am in love with my man's penis...it's probably average in size..maybe a little bigger? But I don't really care about that part- I care that it has treated me so well over the 19 years we've been together! Haha! No really! The man behind it is magic, therefore anything he's working with will be pretty awesome.
> My response to it when we aren't being sexual is just mild amusement- (it always makes me smile, the way he bounces it around & how his 'little brothers' move about all on their own..to this day, it fascinates me!)
> But when we're getting hot & he's hard, baring his excitement for me?
> Oh good God- I cannot get enough of it & him- I want it so bad, my mouth literally waters when I'm in those situations.
> ...


 I need a cold shower now.....thanks....


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

okay, this subject has raised a question for women. 

What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"

Then theres a guy that is average looks, not muscular (actually just a bit too skinny) shy, but not homely. Just a "nice guy" But you hear he has above average equipment.

Which do you go for?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

crossbar said:


> okay, this subject has raised a question for women.
> 
> What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"
> 
> ...


Regardless of penis, i NEVER go for the movie dude. I ALWAYS fall for the shy guys;-)

it's a no brainer for me. shy skinny guy with the dreamy c*ck.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

crossbar said:


> okay, this subject has raised a question for women.
> 
> What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"
> 
> ...


Give me Mr. Average please.

LOL...I'm talking average looks NOT the average package..


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

crossbar said:


> okay, this subject has raised a question for women.
> 
> What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"
> 
> ...


I'd say it depends on what she wants. If it's just a good time for an evening or a weekend, likely the muscles (unless the Magic Mike guy is like three inches long or something very small). If it's something more permanent, then likely which ever one is the better fit personality.


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

crossbar said:


> okay, this subject has raised a question for women.
> 
> What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"
> 
> ...


Give me the nice guy any day regardless of his equipment  muscles don't do it for me at all.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

noira said:


> Give me the nice guy any day regardless of his equipment  muscles don't do it for me at all.


Not to hijack here, but I see a lot of women say they want average looks. If so, why is it movies like Magic Mike are flocked to as eye candy, but you'll never see a pin up of David Schwimmer?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Not to hijack here, but I see a lot of women say they want average looks. If so, why is it movies like Magic Mike are flocked to as eye candy, but you'll never see a pin up of David Schwimmer?


OMG I have the biggest crush on David!! love me some Ross 

of course, I'm the girl drooling over Leonard from big bang too...

the sculpted guys are great fun for ogling,but the guys like the Ross character and Leonard are the ones who get you excited in your mind and your pants Plus,they seem more attainable if we're basing it on looks alone.I never enjoyed fantasizing about men I could never get.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Not to hijack here, but I see a lot of women say they want average looks. If so, why is it movies like Magic Mike are flocked to as eye candy, but you'll never see a pin up of David Schwimmer?


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

:iagree::iagree::rofl: Scarlet begonias


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

So that's it? It's based on 'settling'?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> So that's it? It's based on 'settling'?


not at all.I'm with a skinny,shy guy and I'll never consider him as settling.if anything,i'm not worthy of him bc he's so good in ways i'm not.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

im with that girl on this one. ALWAYS grabbing touching it. I love it. It looks beautiful and is so soft to the touch. we rarely ever pass each other without grabbing one another!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As evidenced by the not too recent actions of my STBXW, let's just say that she seems to have a marked preference of either desiring to play or actually playing in other men's tool chests much rather than in the tool chest at home. But that's just an astute observation on my part!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> not at all.I'm with a skinny,shy guy and I'll never consider him as settling.if anything,i'm not worthy of him bc he's so good in ways i'm not.


I was referring to men in general, not your man. I'm asking based on simple observation, with no emotional attachment either way.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Not to hijack here, but I see a lot of women say they want average looks. If so, why is it movies like Magic Mike are flocked to as eye candy, but you'll never see a pin up of David Schwimmer?


its hypocritical. women get mad because they look at other women but they can go sit in a theatre and watch a bunch of men strip? pa-lease!!! thats like toys. if your man doesnt mind that you use them, thats ok for them. but for those who dont and do use them, great job at making your man feel in adequate. (not trying to beat women down, just my view of those who do this!)


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> its hypocritical. women get mad because they look at other women but they can go sit in a theatre and watch a bunch of men strip? pa-lease!!! thats like toys. if your man doesnt mind that you use them, thats ok for them. but for those who dont and do use them, great job at making your man feel in adequate. (not trying to beat women down, just my view of those who do this!)


As long as everyone is looking with their eyes and not their hands...i say it's fair for both sexes to ogle every now and then,provided they aren't being disrespectful about it 

end of my hijack participation lol


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> So that's it? It's based on 'settling'?



Personally I just don't like abs or men with big heads with them thinking they are gods gift to women. I have yet to meet a muscular guy who turned out to be a genuine and faithful guy. Of course I do not speak for all men with abs


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

i guess i see it differently, as it is disrespectful to your man to watch another man get almost nude, famous or not. still a body that isnt your spouse/ bf/ whatever else there is haha!!!!

its only natural that you will notice beauty, but its how to you act on it and what you do with it..its soft porn IMO.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

noira said:


> Personally I just don't like abs or men with big heads with them thinking they are gods gift to women. I have yet to meet a muscular guy who turned out to be a genuine and faithful guy. Of course I do not speak for all men with abs


I have an ab. I had a six pack, just someone stole five on me somehow. 

Seriously though, I ask because it baffles me. My fiancee and her friends say the same thing, they love 'average' guys, yet they are in a tizzy to go see this Magic Mike movie. My fiancee has even read up on it, says there is just no plot to the movie, but still wants to go 'for the eye candy.' I'm fine with that, I just don't get how women in general can say they love the look of an average guy, yet will spend money to go watch ripped men dancing around.

I mean, I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife.'


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

crossbar said:


> okay, this subject has raised a question for women.
> 
> What if you see this guy, and he was like, out of the movie Magic Mike. Muscles popping everywhere, nice hair. 6 pack abs, biceps, and just masculinity just dripping out of every pour. But, a girl tells you that she's seen his unit and she was like, "Oh!.....really?!?! That's it?!?!"
> 
> ...


I go for my husband. He's tall almost 6ft, he could have played football with his shoulders, or a boxer he has long arms and legs. 

He's funny, and best of all I'm myself around him. I can laugh during sex, or a blow job. I can answer a question from earlier that day....and he isn't mad. 

He's good to me. We have grown together since 13, I don't know any different. And I don't want to. 

He fits me. He knows my moves so we don't bump heads (that sucks) or catch a elbow to the back of the head...lol. 

He's average I guess. Works for me. 

I didn't see magic mike. I don't really care.


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

I mean, I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife.'[/QUOTE]

No you are right I I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife. 

But i have heard guys say why waste your money on a burger when you can have the steak for free if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

noira said:


> I mean, I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife.'
> 
> No you are right I I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife.
> 
> But i have heard guys say why waste your money on a burger when you can have the steak for free if you know what i mean!!!


I think you understand what I mean and that the two are different. You are referring to an affair, not a movie.


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I have an ab. I had a six pack, just someone stole five on me somehow.
> 
> Seriously though, I ask because it baffles me. My fiancee and her friends say the same thing, they love 'average' guys, yet they are in a tizzy to go see this Magic Mike movie. My fiancee has even read up on it, says there is just no plot to the movie, but still wants to go 'for the eye candy.' I'm fine with that, I just don't get how women in general can say they love the look of an average guy, yet will spend money to go watch ripped men dancing around.
> 
> I mean, I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife.'


No you are right I I've never heard a guy say 'yeah, that Demi Moore was hot in Striptease but she's just eye candy. I can't wait to go back to my plain looking wife. 

But i have heard guys say why waste your money on a burger when you can have the steak for free if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I think you understand what I mean and that the two are different. You are referring to an affair, not a movie.


No i am referring to a man going home to his wife after a movie. Sorry if that came across wrong


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

noira said:


> No i am referring to a man going home to his wife after a movie. Sorry if that came across wrong


My point is that you don't see near as many men lining up to go see Demi Moore peel it off as you are for Magic Mike. I'm just confused on this as there are plenty of women here saying that's not the type of body they find attractive in general (preference seems to be for amore 'average' type of guy).


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

My little buddy is just a tool. It has a function, and that's it. No extra curricular activity or thinking outside the box. (pun intended)
She feels a man's junk looks gross all hangy and floppy. Her face will not go near it. She would not even spit on it if it caught fire.

Bummer for me.


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

Smoke said:


> My little buddy is just a tool. It has a function, and that's it. No extra curricular activity or thinking outside the box. (pun intended)
> She feels a man's junk looks gross all hangy and floppy. Her face will not go near it. She would not even spit on it if it caught fire.
> 
> Bummer for me.


Very funny  but I wish for some more action for your tool unless you are JRS (just reasonably satisfied) about it.


----------



## noira (Jul 17, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> My point is that you don't see near as many men lining up to go see Demi Moore peel it off as you are for Magic Mike. I'm just confused on this as there are plenty of women here saying that's not the type of body they find attractive in general (preference seems to be for amore 'average' type of guy).


Agreed! but the question was in the beginning was what do you prefer a man with abs and small equipment or an average looking shy man with no abs and bigger equipment and I still say I prefer the average guy regardless of his equipment because he will prob be the one who you will get the most respect from and for the record I have no idea who Magic Mike is i had to google him and I can honestly say I wont be queing to see him anytime soon.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

My H has one of the nicest penises I've seen, it's porn quality. Its sizeable AND he knows how to use it.  
That said, I'm just not a big fan of BJs. They don't do a whole lot for me. I think his whole bod is hot. I love how he feels up close, and I love his mangora, even though he might be self conscious of it. His lips are my favorite part of him.

Beyond that, I've never gone for the hunky movie types. I like lithe nerdy guys. No Brad Pitt or Ashton Kutcher for me. I guess most actors just aren't intellectually sexy enough for me. I do have to say that since H got off some meds a few years back, he's toned up. His muscles have made previously loose tees just that much tighter, lol.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> OK, ladies. Where do you stand? A lot of men have posted on this forum that they love their wives' breasts, rear end or p***y. Do you share an equal fascination with your man's penis, or is it just a tool for utility?
> This is not meant to be a deep, philosophical discussion. Just looking for opnions.


Back in the day, I seriously took this tool for utility for granted, I recall a moment touching him....and time just stopped....I could feel the blood rushing in filling him like a rock in seconds.....it was just the most AMAZING THING....is their any other organ as amazing as a Penis! But then it passed....I didn't seem to think about these things anymore....I just kinda took all his lighting speed hard on's for granted... Always loved sex but it was something I felt in the dark, I didn't look too much in the light. No greater pleasure ride on this green earth though. Always felt that. 

Now they don't come so fast and I am wishing they did (I guess I deserve that!)... I couldn't have summed it up any better than karma*girl's 1st post on page 1 -that was GRAND !! My spirit as well....once I finally burned all my sexual inhibitions...




> *Karma*girl said*: I am in love with my man's penis...it's probably average in size..maybe a little bigger? But I don't really care about that part- I care that it has treated me so well over the 19 years we've been together! Haha! No really! The man behind it is magic, therefore anything he's working with will be pretty awesome.
> My response to it when we aren't being sexual is just mild amusement- (it always makes me smile, the way he bounces it around & how his 'little brothers' move about all on their own..to this day, it fascinates me!)
> But when we're getting hot & he's hard, baring his excitement for me?
> Oh good God- I cannot get enough of it & him- I want it so bad, my mouth literally waters when I'm in those situations.
> ...


There was a time, I simply couldn't get enough....(it was our 19 yr mark married too ironically -that COUGAR thing came upon me!)....I was on the clouds of worship ..... if he wouldn't have let me touch him there, I think I would have had withdrawl symptoms, I wanted to suck him 3 times a day... Magnant to steel going on. He was loving all that attention !

I was beginning to wonder if I was making him NUMB. How crazy is that! This has calmed but still ...there is nothing I desire more than feeling his excitement for me... I live for such things, even though I need a little more forplay these days.

Sometimes when we sleep, he will be laying on his side, I will be on my stomach...with my right hand holding onto it , yeah, that's how close I want it to be. I love unzipping him random times in the day also- just for a handling.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, so the majority of women that responded are suggesting that nerds are "In" right now, huh?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure, but my husband is very smart. He speaks well. He's very tec. He's stupid good at math. 

He has a good work ethic. He can cook and clean. He loves his kids and takes care of them. 

He takes care of me. "Nerd"??? If you saw him, you would thing he's the typical "N". 

You (not you you, in a general "you") would not think he is anything I listed above. He's not a BIG guy, but big enough. 

He has a big voice and gives a pretty scary mean mug. 

But he can hang with the best of them in conversations on politics, religion, relationships. 

And he's not really mechanically inclined either.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Why is Magic Mike so wildly popular with the ladies? Sure it's the hunky good looking guys, but it's also this... There is an incredible sexiness to a guy that is able to have fun, to show off a bit, to let go and embrace his sexiness. Male strippers have this streak in them, and it shows. Having worked with male strippers at a night club for a good while when I was younger, I can tell you it's not just the muscles, it's the attitude that comes along with it. That glimmer in the eye. 

Men are not so different. There are hot girls that are stone cold, gorgeous to look at, but not a hint of sexuality or spark or fun. Put her beside a girl that is more average looking, but exudes happiness, approachability and sexual confidence...most men are going to gravitate towards the average girl, if they are smart enough to pick up on it. 

And...to further prove my point...guess where I met my husband of 18+ years? At that same night club, with the strippers. Did they ever try to pick me up? Sure...but I was way more intrigued by the ****y, persistent janitor. He certainly didn't have a stripper's body, but it was all about the attitude! He had even more ****iness and confidence than the strippers, he KNEW he was all that, but wasn't full of himself either. That's what did it for me.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh and one more thing....the thread completely inspired me to send a very graphic, very thorough love letter to my husband's penis the other day! It was well received


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I have NO plans to see magic mike. 

I loved show girls. Bought the NC-17 rated version. Saw strip tease...ehh..

I think Jade was very sexual. I liked that one too. 

But, just because most of America is flocking to see this movie dosent bother me. 

It's just a hot guy. I liked him better in "the vow", and "21 jump street". 

He's cute, so. I don't want to date him or have sex with him. 

I like funny guys. I've always liked jonny bravo. And bill and teds adventure is one of my favorites. 

I like a guy with substance. If your only move is to take off your shirt and grin...NEXT..

Jon sena is a cutie too, but I don't watch WWE every week to watch him take off his shirt. I don't watch it at all. Hubs does. 

I much rather see my man dancing for me any day.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> I like funny guys. I've always liked jonny bravo. And bill and teds adventure is one of my favorites.












*Hey mama...*

JB is my alter ego.


----------

